# My unique situation as an apprentice



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

As we all know, work is very slow. And I am a fifth year apprentice who tops out in March, but I am currently laid off, probably for a month or maybe two more. Well the way I see it is there is not future for me in this trade anymore because of the lack of work. If I get laid off as a JW, which is bound to happen, I will be out of work for 2 years in my local. 

So I decided to get my masters via a distanced learning program. Well I just got an offer for a seasonal internship that will end in January and I accepted, hoping that I will still be laid off. The problem is that i'm not sure if I will still be laid off when working my internship and can't really quit on them! I was wondering what the best approach is if the school calls me back earlier than I expect. I was thinking of either being straight up with them or making up something like I got injured at home and can't come back until January.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I wouldnt lie to the new school. I would see if you can start possibly later down the road after you see whether you are unemployed or not. 

You definitely don't want to screw up your apprenticeship after putting in all this time and being so close to finish. Some are going over sea's and working. I agree being laid off for 2 years at a time isn't any kind of a life. If it comes down to that I would then go through your options again.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Do you think they would let me take an extra month off if I got called back?


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you explained to them the situation you should be fine, don't lie to them, Any good JATC will be OK with something like this. If you were going to take like a year Id say no go.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

which local are you?


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> which local are you?



local 134


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

finish the 5 years, get the JW license, keep paying the dues. 

You might not go back to work anytime soon, but that can all change. 

Plus, dont you guys also have the same as us where you can get a 4 year degree with the apprenticeship?


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> finish the 5 years, get the JW license, keep paying the dues.
> 
> You might not go back to work anytime soon, but that can all change.
> 
> Plus, dont you guys also have the same as us where you can get a 4 year degree with the apprenticeship?



I plan on getting an hornerable withdraw when I finish, so I won't be paying dues. You don't get a 4 year degree. You get credits towards an associates at westside tech which isn't worth much in the real world. I already have a B.S. anyways and soon a M.S. so it's not relevant to me.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

henderson14 said:


> I plan on getting an hornerable withdraw when I finish, so I won't be paying dues. You don't get a 4 year degree. You get credits towards an associates at westside tech which isn't worth much in the real world. I already have a B.S. anyways and soon a M.S. so it's not relevant to me.


gotcha. I know our local is from the community, but they are going to be changing it soon. 


Its up to you, but why not keep your card?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> finish the 5 years, get the JW license, keep paying the dues.
> 
> You might not go back to work anytime soon, but that can all change.
> 
> Plus, dont you guys also have the same as us where you can get a 4 year degree with the apprenticeship?


 
A real degree or partial credits towards the first week of a community college towards an AAS?


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> gotcha. I know our local is from the community, but they are going to be changing it soon.
> 
> 
> Its up to you, but why not keep your card?



You do keep your card with an honorable withdrawl, but you leave the local, stop paying dues, stop receiving benefits, and are off the referral list. You can come back into the local at a later date if you choose.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Do you think it will matter that it is a non-unionized company? It is a distribution center for a major internet retailer.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dont quote me but I dont believe that would matter. If the Union cant keep you working then... It's probably time to find something else. I will be graduating in a year and the books where I'm at are 50% unemployment.

I'm not sitting at home for 18 months. I can tell ya that.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm... id finish your apprenticeship and get your journey card. You've worked hard for it. 

As far as I know, you won't run into trouble if you leave the trade for a while after graduating, but they might go after you if they catch you doing electrical for a non union shop. In my local we sign an agreement that we won't do electrical for a non union outfit for five years after we top out.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

FireInTheWire said:


> Hmm... id finish your apprenticeship and get your journey card. You've worked hard for it.
> 
> As far as I know, you won't run into trouble if you leave the trade for a while after graduating, but they might go after you if they catch you doing electrical for a non union shop. In my local we sign an agreement that we won't do electrical for a non union outfit for five years after we top out.


Obviously they can't stop me from leaving the trade after getting my card. I plan on finishing my program. My question was would they give me some extra time to start working again if my number comes up before 
My internship is over.


----------



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

if your going to be doing electrical work non-union, your going to be owing the local some money. if you recalled you signed a form stating you wouldn't be doing any electrical work non-union for five years after your apprenticeship is complete..


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

steve134 said:


> if your going to be doing electrical work non-union, your going to be owing the local some money. if you recalled you signed a form stating you wouldn't be doing any electrical work non-union for five years after your apprenticeship is complete..


If you recall my original post, I said nothing about doing electrical work. I'm not getting my masters do do electrical work. My whole post is about leaving the trade. This would be easier if people actually read my post


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

the electrican card of the a IBEW is worth not very much.

good idea now quit and a puruse higher education.


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't Lie - if you get caught, you loose your credibility.


Your first priority should be to get your JW card - they can't take that away. You will always have time to work at a different career. Don't screw up what you are so close to attaining


----------

